

Airpal: AirBnB's open source Presto admin UI - kiyoto
https://gigaom.com/2015/03/05/airbnb-open-sources-sql-tool-built-on-facebooks-presto-database/

======
kiyoto
Here is the github repo:
[https://github.com/airbnb/airpal](https://github.com/airbnb/airpal)

